# 11/25/11 Smackdown Spoilers (Ongoing)



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

Do not tell me Bryan just lost his cash in. I ...........


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

Interesting 4 way match but no way Cody wins being IC Champion. If he did it wouldn't really make sense. Same with Bryan being MITB holder. Orton or Wade to win. I'd bet Orton pins Wade, Barrett costs him the title next week. Barrett/Orton feud gathers pace, Show/Henry ends @ TLC.


----------



## Hustle Nudity SEX (Oct 14, 2011)

Holy shit!!!!!! Thats a huge angle.


----------



## makeyourownhistory (Nov 21, 2011)

For real?! I got so stoked when I saw a twitpic of DB with the World Heavyweight Championship..damn.


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

Chicago Warrior said:


> Do not tell me Bryan just lost his cash in. I ...........


Dont worry I'm sure he got his case back. 

&

Aren't all the victims injured when the case is cashed in?


----------



## Hustle Nudity SEX (Oct 14, 2011)

Orton obviously wins.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

Chicago Warrior said:


> Do not tell me Bryan just lost his cash in. I ...........


Nope, Long just made the match null and void. Bryan still has his title shot.


----------



## Schmidty94 (Jun 28, 2011)

Wait...so he lost his briefcase??


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

Can somebody confirm if that cash in was legit. I mean Teddy said, it did not count because of injury. Right? Right?


----------



## JakeC_91 (Sep 30, 2010)

lol IWC got scammed again....


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

oh god. i almost had a heart attack when i read bryan won. that would have been a dumb move to keep it on him.


----------



## Hustle Nudity SEX (Oct 14, 2011)

Teddy gave it back to him. The cash in was invalid. 

he is still the MITB holder. 

Its just an angle... a huge one apparently.


----------



## greaz taker! (Sep 12, 2010)

what a stupid angle they are going with fpalm it is so obvious Orton will win


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

Ok, so I guess Mark Henry won't be champion till Wrestlemania. So Barret and Randy will be world champions sometime in the upcoming months.


----------



## nonamebadger (Aug 26, 2011)

dammit, i hate that. why couldn't he just make an unrelated tag team match instead.


----------



## dynamite452 (Oct 18, 2010)

greaz taker! said:


> what a stupid angle they are going with fpalm it is so obvious Orton will win


Aren't they advertising a Henry/Orton match for next week's live Smackdown anyway? If so and it's not a dark match, then that just proves who wins tonight.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

makeyourownhistory said:


> For real?! I got so stoked when I saw a twitpic of DB with the World Heavyweight Championship..damn.


Any link?


----------



## GillbergReturns (Aug 9, 2011)

Could be bad for Bryan. Him trying to cash it now basically says he's cashing it in before Mania.


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

So Bryan was champion for 30s...


----------



## SecondCity (Apr 2, 2008)

I'm glad he cashed in, only for it to not count. Gives people reason to like him, cause WWE really did an amazing job of making Daniel Bryan completely irrelevant for months.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Isn't the stipulation the fact that you can cash the briefcase in at any time? If so, Bryan should be the WHC.


----------



## Nocturnal (Oct 27, 2008)

My heart stopped for a second. Then I read the next line. Way to throw away his legit cash in claim. Way to bury his whole waiting til Wrestlemania storyline. No one is going to believe him when he spouts that bullshit 

I never believed someone would lose the cash ever til this very moment. WWE gave us this tease because it's the closest we will ever see him as champion.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

> Daniel Bryan ran out and cashed in his Money in the Bank contract and pinned Henry. The place went nuts. However, Teddy Long came out and said that Mark Henry could not compete, so the title change does not stand.
> 
> Long gave Bryan his briefcase back and told him that he's in the main event with Cody Rhodes, Wade Barrett, and Randy Orton in a four-way match to determine the No. 1 contender for the live Smackdown next week. He said the winner of that match would face Big Show, but he didn't say when (presumably TLC).


Ok, this is more detailed.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Justin Gabriel makes an appearance. Too bad he's been turned into a jobber as he has more potential than that but Hunico needs to get some wins to get his momentum started.


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

Bullshit. Henry's int he ring and is till the champ, the cash in should be legal.


----------



## Neutronic (Oct 2, 2011)

I hate you Teddy Long


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

Bryan in the main event again Wow, Im surprised they gave Bryan the chance and not Sheamus.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

LOL, what a cheap way to avoid having the cash in be legitimate. Also, way to make Bryan look like an idiot. If he was gonna use his shot on an injured Henry, why didn't he just do it on Sunday when there was no way the win would be able to be overturned?

This looks like an extremely interesting episode anyway, just for that.


----------



## SarcasmoBlaster (Nov 14, 2008)

SecondCity said:


> I'm glad he cashed in, only for it to not count. Gives people reason to like him, cause WWE really did an amazing job of making Daniel Bryan completely irrelevant for months.


Pretty much. They really should have started playing the "Should he/will he cash in!?" angle along time ago, but at least they're doing it now.


----------



## krai999 (Jan 30, 2011)

and i thought jeff hardy's 2nd title reign was short but bryan damn it he broke the record


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

_HOLLA BRYA !_


----------



## Hustle Nudity SEX (Oct 14, 2011)

D bryan never won so no it doesnt count as a title reign at all.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

krai999 said:


> and i thought jeff hardy's 2nd title reign was short but bryan damn it he broke the record


He didn't get a title reign, this is like the Jericho situation in 2000.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> LOL, what a cheap way to avoid having the cash in be legitimate. Also, way to make Bryan look like an idiot. If he was gonna use his shot on an injured Henry, why didn't he just do it on Sunday when there was no way the win would be able to be overturned?
> 
> This looks like an extremely interesting episode anyway, just for that.


They said he was not in the stadium on commentary but I kind of agree. I want to see where this is going and why he cashed in. 

Maybe this is revenge for what Henry has done the last few weeks or he is having doubts in himself over being able to beat Henry fair?


----------



## Hustle Nudity SEX (Oct 14, 2011)

Teddy long major cock block lol


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

R.K.O Peep said:


> They said he was not in the stadium on commentary but I kind of agree. I want to see where this is going and why he cashed in.
> 
> Maybe this is revenge for what Henry has done the last few weeks or he is having doubts in himself over being able to beat Henry fair?


He could have been on the toilet or something


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

The reign did not count apparently, but I still don't like that they had him cash in just like that. Bryan cut WWE.COM promos saying he would not be like others. Oh but hey those were not even on TV. Still though.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

R.K.O Peep said:


> They said he was not in the stadium on commentary but I kind of agree. I want to see where this is going and why he cashed in.
> 
> Maybe this is revenge for what Henry has done the last few weeks or he is having doubts in himself over being able to beat Henry fair?


I didn't catch that on commentary, but that's just as dumb, if not dumber. If he wants to cash it in on a guy who's injured, why wouldn't he be at the arena, ready to pounce on any opportunity that might come up?


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

They just gave Cole another reason to bash Bryan lol. Typical


----------



## the fox (Apr 7, 2011)

why Sheamus not in the main event?


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

> Zack Ryder was backstage playing the WWE '12 video game. Sheamus comes in. Comedy ensues. They are tagging tonight vs. Dolph Ziggler and Jack Swagger. Now Long is on the screen and getting heavy boos. Henry comes in and is pissed about defending next week. Funny stuff from both. Long makes it a steel cage match for title next week.


#HEEL


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

Lol at people booing Teddy Long.


----------



## SecondCity (Apr 2, 2008)

Chicago Warrior said:


> Lol at people booing Teddy Long.


Does anyone really cheer for him, though?

And he's been GM for like... 7 years. My god...


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Chicago Warrior said:


> Lol at people booing Teddy Long.


They usually boo him.


----------



## the fox (Apr 7, 2011)

so orton vs henry then?


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

I thought Long never got any sort of reaction. Thus meaning people did not care.


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

Seems like this Ep. is gonna be great. We get a nice Four Way, and we had an interesting Cash in Angle. Clearly Rhodes is not gonna win, Barrett either, So either Orton wins to have Barrett distract Orton is his title match or we get DB vs Henry in a cage.


----------



## "Dashing" CJ (Apr 3, 2011)

Xile44 said:


> Seems like this Ep. is gonna be great. We get a nice Four Way, and we had an interesting Cash in Angle. Clearly Rhodes is not gonna win, Barrett either, So either Orton wins to have Barrett distract Orton is his title match or we get DB vs Henry in a cage.


Daniel Bryan... in a cage with Mark Henry?

I know Henry's injured and all, but wow


----------



## MajinTrunks (Jun 22, 2008)

> Backstage segment with Daniel Bryan and AJ talking about their bad luck. Barrett interrupts, and will face Bryan later tonight. Bryan kisses AJ to end the segment.
> 
> Read more: http://www.WrestlingInc.com/wi/news/2011/1122/546954/wwe-smackdown-results/#ixzz1eUaPOqM1


Bryans a fucking pimp. :sex


----------



## CP Munk (Aug 13, 2011)

"Dashing" CJ said:


> Daniel Bryan... in a cage with Mark Henry?
> 
> I know Henry's injured and all, but wow


WOAH! Bryan is the fucking baws, He allows Mark Henry to keep his championship warm.


----------



## mst3rulz (Apr 10, 2011)

Main event is too obvious since its already on the arena's website that theyre at Next week they're doing Orton v Henry in a cage so of course Orton will win and then Barrett will somehow cost him the match and bam,next stop TLC. And didnt they makfe Bryan a liar as he said many times he was only gonna cash in at Mania?


----------



## starship.paint (Sep 27, 2010)

NOOOOOOOOOO

edit: phew, that gave me a real scare. very glad Bryan isn't champion. but WTF are they doing with making Bryan a liar?


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

> Zack Ryder and Sheamus defeated Dolph Ziggler and Jack Swagger. Good back and forth match. The finish saw Sheamus make a hot tag and destroy Ziggler. Swagger came in and is met with the Brough kick and is sent out of the ring. Ryder is tagged back in and he hits Ziggler with the Rough Ryder to get the pin.


Why so obvious WWE...



> Backstage segment with Daniel Bryan and AJ talking about their bad luck. Barrett interrupts, and will face Bryan later tonight. Bryan kisses AJ to end the segment.


Ladies man is back. :lmao


----------



## mst3rulz (Apr 10, 2011)

How can Bryan face Barrett later when theyre in the 4 Way?


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

looks like he got yet another girlfriend, the guy is a pimp.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

mst3rulz said:


> How can Bryan face Barrett later when theyre in the 4 Way?


Because they will face each other in the 4 way :no:


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

Here's a pic of bryan as champion before he got it taken away


----------



## krai999 (Jan 30, 2011)

fucking pimp that's all i have to say fucking pimp


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

DFUSCMAN said:


> Here's a pic of bryan as champion before he got it taken away


There is a preview


----------



## starship.paint (Sep 27, 2010)

mst3rulz said:


> How can Bryan face Barrett later when theyre in the 4 Way?


and... if your stupidity wasn't obvious enough to everyone, it is now. You know that Bryan and Barrett are both in the fatal four way match, of course they will face each other.


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

I put the picture at the very top so it will be the first thing people see :lmao


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

Not being able to compete is so ridiculous. It's the MITB, you can cash in it whenever. Was Cena ready to compete when Edge cashed it in? Was Punk ready when Del Rio cashed it in? Just a shitty excuse.


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

CC91 said:


> I put the picture at the very top so it will be the first thing people see :lmao


=


----------



## Ja2l (Mar 27, 2006)

Jethro said:


> Not being able to compete is so ridiculous. It's the MITB, you can cash in it whenever. Was Cena ready to compete when Edge cashed it in? Was Punk ready when Del Rio cashed it in? Just a shitty excuse.


Being ready to compete and being cleared to compete are two different things.


----------



## Punk29 (Nov 19, 2011)

CC91 said:


> I put the picture at the very top so it will be the first thing people see :lmao


Dammit,i got all excited


----------



## GillbergReturns (Aug 9, 2011)

Bryan's in serious trouble. Last time he had an angle with a girl it set his character back 8 months.


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

> Backstage, AJ is pissed at Daniel Bryan for leaving her out there while Beth and Natty attacked her. Wade Barrett comes and tries to intimidate Bryan.


Poor Bryan.


----------



## Nocturnal (Oct 27, 2008)

GillbergReturns said:


> Bryan's in serious trouble. Last time he had an angle with a girl it set his character back 8 months.


Yea, the dbd ladies man gimmick with aj, gail & the bellas sucks.

Fuck everything about this.


----------



## GillbergReturns (Aug 9, 2011)

Long saying the win doesn't count makes sense. Basically it's Long stating that Henry wasn't medically cleared to compete.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

GillbergReturns said:


> Bryan's in serious trouble. Last time he had an angle with a girl it set his character back 8 months.


True, but that was because they focused the whole thing on the twins and the storyline was that they thought he was a virgin. If AJ is just there for backstage segments for support and stuff like that then that is better.


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

Orton is definitely winning this, but he'll lose next week fortunately


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

We know orton's going to win tonight, but at least have bryan look good in the match and don't take the pinfall then we will be fine


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

> Backstage segment with Daniel Bryan and AJ talking about their bad luck. Barrett interrupts, and will face Bryan later tonight. Bryan kisses AJ to end the segment.


Daniel Bryan's new theme:


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

DiBiase wins in the who will Slater job to first pool.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Lol Bryan is a liar.. Saying he will cash it in at Wrestlemania...


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

Not a Daniel Bryan fan, but Christ does this guy get fucked over.


----------



## GillbergReturns (Aug 9, 2011)

Chicago Warrior said:


> True, but that was because they focused the whole thing on the twins and the storyline was that they thought he was a virgin. If AJ is just there for backstage segments for support and stuff like that then that is better.


I believe that didn't come out until the end and was just used to end the storyline.

That storyline though was a disaster thru out.


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)




----------



## mst3rulz (Apr 10, 2011)

Bryan's has had more women this year than wins.


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

CC91 said:


>


So does this picture indicate that the wrestleinc spoilers are shit again?


----------



## krai999 (Jan 30, 2011)

mst3rulz said:


> Bryan's has had more women this year than wins.


the more women = more winning it's the same thing


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

Vic said:


> So does this picture indicate that the wrestleinc spoilers are shit again?


pwinsider, wrestlezone & wrestlinginc have all said Henry is still Champ


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

Ah, i no longer trust Wrestle Inc with spoilers after that water bullshit.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

I come into this thread and see a picture of Daniel Bryan on the turnbuckle with the worlds champ and Henry on the ground and im like 'Holy shit', then I read and realize... CC91 You bastard :lmao


----------



## krai999 (Jan 30, 2011)

my reaction when seeing the pic then reading the spoilers involving it


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

Holy shit look at all of those empty seats.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

LOL WTFFFFFFF!?! I opened up this thread and saw Daniel Bryan holding the WHC, and I literally screamed "HOLY FUCK"!

Nice trolling OP, LMFAO!


----------



## Schmidty94 (Jun 28, 2011)

AJ>>> the two Bella twins combined.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Vic said:


> Holy shit look at all of those empty seats.


Smackdown is always half empty.


----------



## buffalochipster (Dec 16, 2010)

Bryan submitted Rhodes with the LeBell lock to become the new number one contender. After the match, Rhodes came in and started stomping on Bryan. Orton makes the save and hits the RKO.

Read more: http://www.WrestlingInc.com/wi/news/2011/1122/546954/wwe-smackdown-results/#ixzz1eUknqrla

Woah! Dragon is #1 Contender!


----------



## MajinTrunks (Jun 22, 2008)

> Main event time! Daniel Bryan defeated Randy Orton, Wade Barrett and Cody Rhodes in a fatal four-way to earn a title shot next Tuesday. Bryan submitted Rhodes with the LeBell lock to become the new number one contender.


Holy fuck....


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

Wait so does that mean next week is his official cash in?


----------



## buffalochipster (Dec 16, 2010)

I dont believe so, he earned the shot tonight. He could cash in if he loses, I guess.


----------



## MajinTrunks (Jun 22, 2008)

Chicago Warrior said:


> Wait so does that mean next week is his official cash in?


No. He's the #1 contender. Has nothing to do with the MITB.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

Holy shit......bryan won

MARK MARK MARK MARK MARK MARK MARK MARK MARKING OUT!!!!!

He beat orton, rhodes, and barrett, in a freaking fatal four way....holy crap


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Daniel Bryan vs. Mark Henry makes sense. Orton is feuding with Barrett. Why would he be the #1 contender?


----------



## Saxihype (Sep 23, 2011)

Yeah Go D Bryan!!


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Woah WHAT THE HELL? Bryan WON?

LOL imagine him winning the WHC, WITHOUT cashing it in!


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

Ive always wanted to see the situation where someone has the WHC & MITB


----------



## Fargerov (Sep 20, 2011)

I hope Mark Henry continues to beat Daniel Bryan until Wrestlemania, making his win so much more exciting.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Interesting that they just substituted Jack Swagger for Christian in a feud with Sheamus. It's at the point where they should just move Swagger over to Smackdown.


----------



## It's True (Nov 24, 2008)

next week I predict Bryan loses then cashes in and wins


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

I already know the finish i think. Judging by what happened Rhodes will interfere while the ref is (most likely) knocked out. Henry hits the WSS, and goes for the pin, but the ref is down. Orton makes the save hits two RKOs on Rhodes & Henry, and Henry kicks out. Some bullshit happens like a DQ finish, Show comes out to make the save & hits the WMD on Henry, then Bryan cashes in, and wins the title. I'd honest;y mark if Bryan walks out as Champion next week.


----------



## mst3rulz (Apr 10, 2011)

Orton takes a beack seat to someone else to try and get him over. Everyone(me included) all thought and said Orton was gonna win and look.


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

Bryan won !!!


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

Why wasn't Sheamus in the fatal 4 way? He has won like 100 matches straight


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Wait so he still has his briefcase and gets a title shot next week? Awesome but I have a gross feeling that Wade will challenge Bryan for the case and win it.


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)




----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

CC91 said:


> Why wasn't Sheamus in the fatal 4 way? He has won like 100 matches straight


Because he has a feud with Swagger. Bryan was booked to win. Orton/Barrett were in it to further their feud. They needed a fall guy for Bryan and the only heel that would be credible enough to work was Rhodes.


----------



## Theff (Aug 1, 2011)

OMFG OMFG OMFG OMFG /screams like a little girl!!! D BRYAN!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Amber B said:


> Wait so he still has his briefcase and gets a title shot next week? Awesome but I have a gross feeling that Wade will challenge Bryan for the case and win it.


Man, people still don't believe he's taking the briefcase all the way? And that Wade Barrett, of all people will take it from him?

You cynical bastards!


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Wow, I might actually have to start watching again. It makes you wonder how all this will lead into TLC, hell even towards WM.


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

I hope you don't mean all the way to WM 28, if so there's no way in hell.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

I hope to god Mark Henry destroys Daniel Bryan


----------



## dukenukem3do (Jan 31, 2011)

yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

OK now I am really curious and I really want to see Smackdown live next week


----------



## mst3rulz (Apr 10, 2011)

You do know this is WWE where Vince loves to screw w/ the IWC faves so all you Bryan fans shouldnt get too excited.


----------



## mst3rulz (Apr 10, 2011)

Cody does 2 jobs tonight,one on tv and the dark match.Jeez.


----------



## "Dashing" CJ (Apr 3, 2011)

mst3rulz said:


> Cody does 2 jobs tonight,one on tv and the dark match.Jeez.


The dark match doesn't even matter


----------



## krai999 (Jan 30, 2011)

*FUCK YOU SPOILERS FUCK YOU*


----------



## mst3rulz (Apr 10, 2011)

Dont matter,he still did 2 jobs including tapping out and gettting RKOd for tv and made to look like a geek.


----------



## krai999 (Jan 30, 2011)

"Dashing" CJ said:


> The dark match doesn't even matter


you do realize that house shows/dark matches are like fillers right?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Watch him lose his title match and then cash in and win right afterwards. 

Well, anyway, this storyline pretty much signals one thing, nobody is ever cashing in the MITB at WrestleMania. Ever.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

JuviJuiceIsLoose said:


> Man, people still don't believe he's taking the briefcase all the way? And that Wade Barrett, of all people will take it from him?
> 
> You cynical bastards!


I have a very hard time believing that WWE will build him up enough to the point where people, other than us dweebs, will get behind him to keep the case until Mania. They are pushing Wade for a reason and it's not just to keep Orton busy for a pay per view or two.


----------



## "Dashing" CJ (Apr 3, 2011)

mst3rulz said:


> Dont matter,he still did 2 jobs including tapping out and gettting RKOd for tv and made to look like a geek.


so? To the 3 million who watch Smackdown on TV, he only did ONE job, then got RKO'd after attacking somebody after the match.

who cares? It doesn't matter


----------



## mst3rulz (Apr 10, 2011)

Id love it if Wade does beat Bryan for the case and wins the belt just to lose it to Orton the next week.


----------



## "Dashing" CJ (Apr 3, 2011)

krai999 said:


> you do realize that house shows/dark matches are like fillers right?


I know, that's why I said it doesn't matter


----------



## Revann (May 7, 2011)

Fuck YOU SPOILERS!!!.MY EYES!!!


----------



## mst3rulz (Apr 10, 2011)

It sure mattered whenever Orton beat him on tv though didnt it Dashing? But Bryan makes him tap its all ok since its Bryan.


----------



## Christian Miztake (Feb 2, 2010)

Vinnie Mac is rubbing his hands together, their going to get an increase in rating this week, with IWC marks tuning in to see the the aborted cash in and then the triumphant victory in the FFW match. Then ratings are going to be high next week with the same people tuning in to watch the cage match and potential cash in, and the big V will troll everyone and have Henry totally destroy Bryan, followed by Orton taking his MITB briefcase, and then have AJ come out and start some random Vegan = Homosexual storyline which Michael Cole will run with for the rest of the year. DB will never be heard from again and Vince will be laughing maniacally in his orthopedic, Italian leather board room chair.


----------



## krai999 (Jan 30, 2011)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Watch him lose his title match and then cash in and win right afterwards.
> 
> Well, anyway, this storyline pretty much signals one thing, nobody is ever cashing in the MITB at WrestleMania. Ever.


as bishoff once said never say never in this business


----------



## Deebow (Jan 2, 2011)

Cycloneon said:


> I hope to god Mark Henry destroys Daniel Bryan


John Cena would be really disappointed with you. Remember Rise Above Hate.


----------



## "Dashing" CJ (Apr 3, 2011)

mst3rulz said:


> It sure mattered whenever Orton beat him on tv though didnt it Dashing? But Bryan makes him tap its all ok since its Bryan.


What?

Look, Cody Rhodes is gonna work with Booker T. Randy Orton & Wade Barrett are feuding. Booker T isn't in this match, so why should Orton or Barrett do the job?

Cody Rhodes then attacks Daniel Bryan after the match & Randy Orton makes the save! Did you expect Cody to lay out Orton too?

IT DOESN'T MATTER!


----------



## mst3rulz (Apr 10, 2011)

Funny how people on here now want Henry to lose.LOL.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

mst3rulz said:


> Id love it if Wade does beat Bryan for the case and wins the belt just to lose it to Orton the next week.


I hope Wade Barrett wins the briefcase, beats Orton at TLC to retain the case, wastelands Orton 7 times, does a 450 splash from the top of the ladder through Orton who's on a flaming table, and then proceeds to do the most evil laugh the WWE has ever seen. Then he picks Orton up and RKOs him, and finally spits on him. He then dances on Orton's unconscious body and then grabs the mic and says "You crying yet mst3rulz?"

But we can't always get what we want, can we?


----------



## MovieStarR™ (Aug 28, 2007)

So Bryan vs Henry next week?

& is Smackdown live on Tuesday next week?


----------



## Revil Fox (Mar 16, 2010)

I'd be interested to see what would happen if DBD WON his match next week. Would he get to keep the case?


----------



## mst3rulz (Apr 10, 2011)

Hey Ebony,YOU MAD?? If so,good. Now go to bed,way past your bedtime.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

mst3rulz said:


> Hey Ebony,YOU MAD?? If so,good. Now go to bed,way past your bedtime.


:lmao

lol, no, but you clearly are.


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

Bryan is still carrying it until WrestleMania, I think. DB has had people questioning why he didn't cash-in on an injured Henry for weeks, and has been beaten senseless by a game and ready Henry for weeks. So he doubts himself and decides to go ahead and cash in and shows he can win it with the briefcase, but his impulsive move almost costs him his shot. And by winning the fatal 4 way, he proves he is as good as he thinks he is.

He gets a legitimate shot, in a cage no less, and holds his own this coming week, and decides to stay fast on his path of cashing in for his WrestleMania moment.

Plus, this is exactly like the Jericho situation in 2000, testing the waters for the reaction to him winning. Good sign in my opinion.


----------



## Kingleviathan (Feb 27, 2011)

So I guess Bryan isn't suppose to be the guy who'll hold onto a Title shot until Wrestlemania and give the World Champion a fair match, then again if I was Bryan, given how he's been booked recently I'd do the same thing. We also have the usual insult to intelligence by claiming that the World Title change wasn't official, despite the fact that he did exactly what all other MITB winners did.

Yeah, I guess I'll be taking a few weeks off from watching Smackdown, hopefully by that time Bryan will have won the World Title, lost it to Wade, and will be back in the midcard where he belongs until WWE can find a way to build him up as a legitimate Main Eventer.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

I expect something big to happen next week on a live Smackdown. Once again this week SD!>Raw


----------



## Boom Baby (Jan 1, 2011)

isnt it how the MITB gimmick works anyway? 

lame booking


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Well im defiantly watching.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Maybe they were testing the waters, seeing what kind of reaction Bryan would get winning the WHC...

But still, it kayfabe makes no sense. CM Punk cashed in on Edge after Batista beat his ass. Same with Swagger / Jericho, Del Rio / Punk.


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

For everyone claiming it makes no sense in kayfabe, pay attention. They aren't saying Henry wasn't ready for the cash-in, they are saying Henry wasn't medically cleared by WWE doctors to wrestle, so he was not allowed to be involved in a match. Legitimately, it makes plenty of sense.


----------



## Kingleviathan (Feb 27, 2011)

will94 said:


> For everyone claiming it makes no sense in kayfabe, pay attention. They aren't saying Henry wasn't ready for the cash-in, they are saying Henry wasn't medically cleared by WWE doctors to wrestle, so he was not allowed to be involved in a match. Legitimately, it makes plenty of sense.


He wasn't medically cleared? So I guess that's why in kayfabe they didn't stop Big Show from going near Mark when they knew that Big Show would be likely to attack him. Think about that.

It's sad really that there are people trying to keep themselves believing that Bryan is being booked good and everything will work out, but here's the thing. Bryan has a match against Mark next week, he can't win because he has the briefcase so when he loses he'll either look weak because he couldn't beat the man who only a week before was so injured that he wasn't cleared to wrestle, or he'll cash in and win the World Title in which case he looks weak and also shows that he didn't care about winning the World Title at Wrestlemania in a fair match.

At this point there is no way for Bryan to recover by Wrestlemania, there will be no World Title match with Bryan winning at Wrestlemania, it's possible that he won't even be on the card.


----------



## mst3rulz (Apr 10, 2011)

Im not a bit mad Ebony,Im just glad mentally handicapped people can still use the internet as you proved.


----------



## Fargerov (Sep 20, 2011)

Man, half you guys are so negative.


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

mst3rulz said:


> Im not a bit mad Ebony,Im just glad mentally handicapped people can still use the internet as you proved.


Why do you insult people when they talk shit about Orton? Quit being such a fucking cry baby and get over it.


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

And I was so excited when I saw him with the belt. 

Hopefully he does it next Tuesday.


----------



## Neutronic (Oct 2, 2011)

mst3rulz said:


> Cody does 2 jobs tonight,one on tv and the dark match.Jeez.


1. Learn what what jobbing means


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

Kingleviathan said:


> He wasn't medically cleared? So I guess that's why in kayfabe they didn't stop Big Show from going near Mark when they knew that Big Show would be likely to attack him. Think about that.


Okay, amigo, it's wrestling. While logically, you need things to make sense, not everything in a situation has to. Dudes getting jumped in the medical room and such happens all the time. The idea is though, that Henry wasn't allowed to compete. By cashing in, Henry was placed in a match that he "legally" couldn't be in, so the match shouldn't have happened.

Show jumping Henry has nothing to do with not being able to WRESTLE A MATCH.

God forbid I like to actually think positively about something, instead of looking for every little hole to shout "THE END IS NIGH!" at people. Bring the gloom and doom down a notch there, Walter Kovacs.


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

Raw better watch out, a live SD with the main event being a title match between Henry and Bryan is gonna get 5+ million viewers.


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

I think Bryan is winning so the Bryan/Orton WM 28 feud can start, with Orton saving him it looks like that's the beginning of the set up. I wouldn't mind if both stayed face during the feud, there's no reason why Orton or Bryan has to turn heel, at least not right now anyways.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

mst3rulz said:


> Im not a bit mad Ebony,Im just glad mentally handicapped people can still use the internet as you proved.


Is that so? If that's true then I also prove they can own "normal" people like you.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

Daniel Bryan vs. Mark Henry in a Steel Cage Match for the World Heavyweight Championship next week? I can't wait. That's going to be awesome. Here's to hoping Bryan gets the win!


----------



## InstantClassic100 (Oct 10, 2011)

mst3rulz said:


> Im not a bit mad Ebony,Im just glad mentally handicapped people can still use the internet as you proved.


Damn dude stop being an ass to everyone. No one likes you, you just suck up to Orton man, everyone has their opinions on Certain Wrestlers and Orton doesn't click with everyone. Same goes for Punk,Christian,Bryan,Henry etc. 

On a side note,I'm happy to see what they are doing with bryan, gave him a win over 2 guys on a massive push and one of the top faces in the company. Glad to see Orton putting over a lot of people.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

InstantClassic100 said:


> Damn dude stop being an ass to everyone. No one likes you, you just suck up to Orton man, everyone has their opinions on Certain Wrestlers and Orton doesn't click with everyone. Same goes for Punk,Christian,Bryan,Henry etc.


The funny thing is I'm actually a pretty big fan of Orton, especially this year.


----------



## MajinTrunks (Jun 22, 2008)

Imagine.. CM Punk the WWE Champion and Daniel Bryan the World Heavyweight Champion? ROH marks everywhere rejoice.


----------



## InstantClassic100 (Oct 10, 2011)

EBboy™ said:


> The funny thing is I'm actually a pretty big fan of Orton, especially this year.


I like Orton a lot too, he's one of my faviorites, but this ms3rulez guy or whatever his god damn name is can't accept that he has his flaws just like every other wrestler in the past 10 years. He gets so butt hurt if anyone says anything negitive about Orton.


----------



## InstantClassic100 (Oct 10, 2011)

MajinTrunks said:


> Imagine.. CM Punk the WWE Champion and Daniel Bryan the World Heavyweight Champion? ROH marks everywhere rejoice.


Orgasmic... No seriously that would be sweet. That's like a garuntee of good matches every PPV.


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

I only got pissed at Orton when he started destroying everybody. He's been losing clean lately, so i've kind of calmed down on the rage in me that the guy brings out. And he needs to drop the viper shit fast, it's ran it's course honestly.


----------



## InstantClassic100 (Oct 10, 2011)

Vic said:


> I only got pissed at Orton when he started destroying everybody. He's been losing clean lately, so i've kind of calmed down on the rage in me that the guy brings out. And he needs to drop the viper shit fast, it's ran it's course honestly.


Yeah earlier this year the amount of wins he was getting was crazy, he nearly killed Punk and Basically did kill Christian lol


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

- Bryan announced that he'll be cashing in his MITB contract at WM.
- Bryan goes on a losing streak.
- People are becoming doubtful on weather he'll wait till WM to cash in his MITB contract.
- Bryan is destroyed by Henry in 2 singles matches.
- Bryan is attacked by Henry in the backstage area
- Bryan tries to cash in his MITB contract on an injured Henry.

If he fails to win the title in the official title match but wins it via the cash in, it will make sense because they've been building to it since he won it.


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

will94 said:


> Okay, amigo, it's wrestling. While logically, you need things to make sense, not everything in a situation has to. Dudes getting jumped in the medical room and such happens all the time. The idea is though, that Henry wasn't allowed to compete. By cashing in, Henry was placed in a match that he "legally" couldn't be in, so the match shouldn't have happened.
> 
> Show jumping Henry has nothing to do with not being able to WRESTLE A MATCH.
> 
> God forbid I like to actually think positively about something, instead of looking for every little hole to shout "THE END IS NIGH!" at people. Bring the gloom and doom down a notch there, Walter Kovacs.


Exactly!

When something is 99% positive and 1% negative, you really dont have to focus on the 1%. But some people do.

There are many ways this can go. Bryan can fall short yet again, but for every match he has with Henry he comes closer. Until he gets his very last shot at Wrestlemania.
Bryan can win the title, then lose it to Big Show. But still have his briefcase left. 

The most doubtfull option is Bryan winning the title next week and holding it for a few months. Cant see that happen. He isnt ready yet. So I have more hope in him if they keep the title off him for a while longer.

But I hope they go a good way. I have more hope in SmackDown then in Raw. SmackDown seems to be way more consistent with they storylines and things feel a lot more planned ahead.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

BRYANNEWCHAMPION>Marked so hard and it wasn't legit. FUCK U!!!!!!!

At least he is the number one contender. Not sure what the point of the injury angle with Henry is.

Gotta check out SD this week.


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

i think bryan is on path to be pushed to the top

he's going to lose to henry next week, obviously ... the rest of the year up until wrestlemania, while henry holds the belt, bryan gets mocked how he'll never beat him

bryan makes henry tap at wrestlemania


----------



## krai999 (Jan 30, 2011)

oh god i hope on raw we get on raw cm punk and daniel bryan vs mark henry and alberto del rio on raw please teddy i'd mark for your entrance


----------



## Y² (Jan 3, 2007)

I'm lucky I'm really tired and didn't comprehend the photo before reading further as I would have had my hopes so dashed. Odd that he has briefcase + title shot next week, wonder what this means?


----------



## THA_WRESTER (Sep 29, 2011)

yehhh i dont think hes gona win next week i think big shows going to somehow screw up the match leading to big show vs. Marc henry at TLC then D bryan vs Bigshow in a nontitle match at royal rumble to get bryan over enough to beat henry at mania


----------



## Kamaria (Jun 10, 2009)

I think Bryan's reason for cashing in is frustration and anger at Mark Henry. He wanted revenge for the past few weeks, so he tried to take his championship.


----------



## krai999 (Jan 30, 2011)

a footage of smackdown

HEY OP SCREW THE PHOTO PUT THIS VIDEO UP INSTEAD


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

If they keep this up, Daniel Bryan may become the most interesting MITB winner.


----------



## DaBlueGuy (Oct 9, 2010)

This is awful news The Chickbusters were the best thing WWE had going for them with HHH on the sidelines. Heel Kaitlyn wtf.


----------



## Virgil_85 (Feb 6, 2006)

So much for not cashing in until WrestleMania...


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

krai999 said:


> a footage of smackdown
> 
> HEY OP SCREW THE PHOTO PUT THIS VIDEO UP INSTEAD


:lmao holy fuck that epic shit.

"OH MY GAWD! OH MY GAWD! OH MY GAWD! YES! OH MY FUCKING GAWD!"

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)




----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

Here is Bryan standing on top of the announcers table, lol you know why. Yeah and I bet Cole bashed him non-stop after Teddy took it away, but still good moment.


----------



## BKKsoulcity (Apr 29, 2011)

Hopefully Bryan can explain himself for the pussy cash in and the embarrassment of it getting backfired on him. I'm glad he's getting a main event title shot with Henry but he's not going to win. Wouldn't make any sense unless he loses it right away at TLC. Just amazing to see him in a high profile match especially in a cage with an animal like Henry.

Orton vs. Bryan seems to set in stone IMO for Wrestlemania now. The ending was kind of a preview of later segments to their build. It'll be your typical two faces storyline heading into WM where they team up with eachother multiple times and slowly begin to hate.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Why was Henry "not medically cleared to compete" when he lost to Bryan yet Punk can take a jack-knife from Diesel and still lose it fairly?

Same with every other cash in ever. That makes NO sense.

Auuuughhhh I was really looking forward to his Wrestlemania moment.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

I prefer he still cash in at Wrestlemania, but yeah why did they make him look like a hypocrite. But this is still interesting IMO, we really do not know what to expect.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

I have no idea how to feel about this Bryan stuff but I'm glad he's being featured now. Really hoping he still keeps the case even after this title shot. I would assume he does considering that he won a shot.


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

It'd be cool to see Bryan win the title next week AND still be holding the MITB briefcase. A MITB winner has never held a world championship at the same time before.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

I heard Bryan did a spinaroonie in the dark match.


----------



## ManicPowerBomb (Jan 13, 2007)

pure bullshit why even do that? MITB should be cashed in at any time, that makes no sense!


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

DB is gonna fail and win the Royal Rumble. Someone posted a thread stating that WWE made a typo when accidentally spoiling the Rumble winner, that was no error, DB is winning the Rumble.


----------



## starship.paint (Sep 27, 2010)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> DB is gonna fail and win the Royal Rumble. Someone posted a thread stating that WWE made a typo when accidentally spoiling the Rumble winner, that was no error, DB is winning the Rumble.


that's kind of... ridiculous, really.


----------



## Big Man (Sep 24, 2011)

OMFG, I just fucking marked out when I saw that DB picture, damn but it will be interesting to see if he wind next week


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Why build him so long and advertise him to challenge for the title at Mania if he was just gonna end up winning it on a non PPV match? That would be pretty silly.


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Amsterdam said:


>


LOL, or maybe even Henry's mom, she looks pissed he lost the title. :lmao


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

I don't see the point to that happening. I mean why even bother with that? I hope they let Bryan explain himself in the future. I really think they should have had him come out and beat the shit out of Henry without cashing in. He's in desperate need of a mean streak.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

So Bryan still has the case but also has a Title shot next week? Hmmmmm.


----------



## BKKsoulcity (Apr 29, 2011)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> DB is gonna fail and win the Royal Rumble. Someone posted a thread stating that WWE made a typo when accidentally spoiling the Rumble winner, that was no error, DB is winning the Rumble.


I can so see that happening as well. Really fits his underdog story. He'll lose next week, cash in for TLC, lose again, and have all hope go down the drain until he WINS THE RUMBLE, keeps his promise and heads to WM28


----------



## Saxihype (Sep 23, 2011)

If there's any kind of cocktease WWE could to fuck with the IWC, it's D Bryan winning the world title for 30 seconds. Fuck. I will wait patiently until it happens for real.


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

Vince McMahon must think he's the God of professional wrestling. Just like with Christian earlier this year, what the Lord giveth, he can taketh away. Daniel Bryan is the most recent example.


----------



## Nitromalta (Jul 27, 2011)

Henry will win next week the steel cage match, db doesn't stand a chance


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

I see the situation as completely different then the other MITB cash ins. Henry wasent clear to wrestle a match when the show began, therefore he cant be put in a match. Couple of seconds or a couple of minutes make no difference, a match is a match and Henry wasent cleared for it. 
Which is a different situation then the previous ones.

So yes, WWE actually put a little thought into it.


----------



## Virgil_85 (Feb 6, 2006)

JasonLives said:


> So yes, WWE actually put a little thought into it.


Except it contradicts what Bryan has been saying for months about not cashing in on a vulnerable opponent.


----------



## natey2k4 (Feb 3, 2011)

JasonLives said:


> I see the situation as completely different then the other MITB cash ins. Henry wasent clear to wrestle a match when the show began, therefore he cant be put in a match. Couple of seconds or a couple of minutes make no difference, a match is a match and Henry wasent cleared for it.
> Which is a different situation then the previous ones.
> 
> So yes, WWE actually put a little thought into it.


Really? Really? This is the type of booking that makes them look like they don't care what happened in the past and makes it seem like they just book things for no reason. 

1) Daniel Bryan has stated he didn't want to cash in on an beaten opponent. I can sort of dig the change because of his recent losing streak. 

BUT..

You're whole paragraph talks about how Henry wasn't cleared to compete. WTF? Why did Swagger's cash in on Jericho count then?


----------



## dgeneration-nexus (Jan 5, 2011)

ManicPowerBomb said:


> pure bullshit why even do that? MITB should be cashed in at any time, that makes no sense!


No. A money in the bank contract is not the same as the Hardcore Championship.

The briefcase contains a contract that guarantees *a match* for one of WWE's world titles, which include the WWE Championship and the World Heavyweight Championship.

Henry wasn't cleared to wrestle, so Bryan can't have *a match* with him. If Henry was the Hardcore champion and had to defend 24/7 then fine, but this is the World Heavyweight Championship.

I'm loving what WWE is doing with Daniel Bryan right now, too many people here moan at everything. Just watch it and see what happens, he's in the main event picture.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

This is the kind of thing I'm willing to wait till Friday to let them explain, but they'd better explain it well.

At the same time, holy hell did I mark out seeing Bryan with the big gold belt.


----------



## MRRSNTNO (Feb 19, 2009)

Amsterdam said:


>


I bet that belt size would fit real snug on Bryan. Luckily he didn't have time to wrap it multiple times around his waist.


----------



## Gunner14 (Aug 25, 2009)

natey2k4 said:


> Really? Really? This is the type of booking that makes them look like they don't care what happened in the past and makes it seem like they just book things for no reason.
> 
> 1) Daniel Bryan has stated he didn't want to cash in on an beaten opponent. I can sort of dig the change because of his recent losing streak.
> 
> ...


Jericho wasn't unconscious. By the sound of the spoiler DBD just came out and pinned an unconscious Henry. Jericho got to his feet BEFORE the bell rang for Swagger.

How do they expect mark henry to get 'medically cleared' to wrestle with a 'broken ankle' in 1 week??


----------



## HeliWolf (Oct 25, 2010)

Fuck sake. This is the first time in years that I've regretted looking at spoilers.


God that belt looks good on Bryan. Both CM Punk and Bryan Danielson (arguably the two biggest stars created by the independent wrestling scene) holding the joint World Titles in WWE is just too awesome for words, shame he doesn't get to keep it.


Smackdown yet again proving why it's the best show.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Virgil_85 said:


> Except it contradicts what Bryan has been saying for months about not cashing in on a vulnerable opponent.


Well you can look at it as a desperate measure Bryan took because it was the perfect opportunity. To me it proves that he's human and flawed.

This sounds like an amazing show I can't wait to see it Friday!


----------



## Lastier (Sep 19, 2009)

Amsterdam said:


>


Did the people leave the arena, after DBD won the WHC?


----------



## PunkBasedGod (Oct 20, 2011)

natey2k4 said:


> Really? Really? This is the type of booking that makes them look like they don't care what happened in the past and makes it seem like they just book things for no reason.
> 
> 1) Daniel Bryan has stated he didn't want to cash in on an beaten opponent. I can sort of dig the change because of his recent losing streak.
> 
> ...


Bums me out how insconsistent WWE is. Oh wells


----------



## JimmyYawz (Oct 19, 2011)

I'm sure that next week Henry will broke the cage but DB will touch the ground first.

Ps.I wait for Bookah reaction :lmao:


----------



## starship.paint (Sep 27, 2010)

how many of you were pissed off enough like me when reading that Bryan cashed in MITB and won the WHC...

to post a retort before you read that the cash-in didn't really count?

Bryan should submit Henry at Mania, that's how it should be


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

Lastier said:


> Did the people leave the arena, after DBD won the WHC?


LOL I bet it was like that since the doors opened. SD has had attendance problems for a while now.


----------



## Shawn Morrison (Jan 14, 2011)

ah i read the spoilers this week anyway, and i freaking wish i didn't -_____- cause its the best one this year. great show, some things might not make sense but people are just nit-picking. Fact is Bryan might have said he wouldn't cash in on vulnerable opponent BUT HE DID. It happens in life, sometimes you have a goal you won't drink beer for a month but you JUST DO cause its addicting.


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

JimmyYawz said:


> I'm sure that next week Henry will broke the cage but DB will touch the ground first.
> 
> *Ps.I wait for Bookah reaction* :lmao:












*WAT DA HAIL? O MAH GOOTNESS!*


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

MAH GOODNISS, MAH BOI D BRYAN WIV DAH GREATEST OF EASE BEAT DUH BRICKS OFF DAT BOI AND MADE HIM TAP OUT RIGHT DERE, YA GOTTA LOVE IT!

I'm sure we'll be hearing that on Friday.


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

Daniel Bryan came off as a liar, who couldn't keep his promise.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

mr cricket said:


> Daniel Bryan came off as a liar, who couldn't keep his promise.


He's a heel, he's paid to do stuff like that.


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

Maybe this is WWE's way of hinting that he's getting paranoid, and will have slow burning heel turn.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Wait, so he's got a title match next week, but he also still has the briefcase? Loss next week then and cash in at Wrestlemania please. He HAS to cash in at Wrestlemania, it makes it so much better.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

mr cricket said:


> Maybe this is WWE's way of hinting that he's getting paranoid, and will have slow burning heel turn.


I hope not, he'd fall down the pecking order as a heel and end up being just another midcarder.

He has a promising future as the underdog face.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded (Oct 13, 2009)

Hopefully he wins next week, keeps his promise to cash in at Mania, and ends up wrestling himself in a technical clinic. MOTY right dere.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Amsterdam said:


>


:lmao

She looks a bit too happy


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

oh my

holy shit 
but i think its a bit too soon for bryan vs henry still regretting for looking at the spoilers
but i do hope he explains himself
maybe being desperate and wanting revenge for what henry did to him


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

Lastier said:


> Did the people leave the arena, after DBD won the WHC?


Naw, that's just what SmackDown looks like on a weekly basis.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Amsterdam said:


>


Why does the arena look so empty?


----------



## DoubleAwesome (Oct 1, 2011)

When i first saw the pic i was like OMFG OMFG OMFG OMFg OMFG FINALLY FINALLY and then Reading I...


----------



## mst3rulz (Apr 10, 2011)

I doubt Bryan wins next week as the winner is to face Henry for the belt at TLC so you know it'll be Show v Henry there. I just hope they had Orton and Bryan work w/ each other some in the 4 Way.


----------



## blazegod99 (Feb 26, 2008)

Simply put... Daniel Bryan needs to win the title from Mark Henry. Have Mark Henry vs Big Show vs Daniel Bryan for the WWE Title at TLC. Have Kane return, mask and all, and take out Mark Henry and Big Show while DB is on the outside. Have Bryan roll in, cover Henry and win.

Orton wins the Royal Rumble, Randy Orton vs Daniel Bryan for the WHC Championship at Wrestlemania 28. Sounds good to me. And Bryan keeps his briefcase. So when he loses to Orton at WM 28, he can cash in the briefcase and win it back at WM 28.


----------



## Scott_90 (Jul 11, 2011)

Good to see DiBiase win.


----------



## NikZ (Jun 26, 2010)

Cody gets a new theme, improved gimmick, is the intercontinental champion, and yet gets stuck in this stupid 4-way match only to be the one that gets pinned. Awesome.


----------



## mst3rulz (Apr 10, 2011)

So you actually thought theyd have Cody v Henry next week on the live show? Yeah,that'd do great ratings.


----------



## Johnny Sweatpants (Jun 11, 2010)

I'm actually glad I read the spoilers because I would probably have had a hissy fit if I watched Teddy Long take the belt away from Bryan with no prior knowledge. I'm still cautiously optimistic that he'll get his hands on the WHC by Wrestlemania.


----------



## Moonlight_drive (Oct 8, 2008)

Hahahaha nice, Daniel bryan with a fake title win. If they want Bryan to get big, than they should build him up slower. Henry is going to win next week. 
Ziggler getting pinned again?? Why? 
Sow are they gonna start a feud between Dibiase and Mahal?? They want to push Ted as a face, so why feud with someone nobody cares about??
The main event sounds good. 
Kaitlyn is getting a heel turn?? If that means she gonna destroy AJ, than thats fine with me


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

Moonlight_drive said:


> Kaitlyn is getting a heel turn?? If that means she gonna destroy AJ, than thats fine with me


I don't think Kaitlyn turned heel. She must've had to go to the bathroom, and as soon as the match ended, she hauled ass.


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

mst3rulz said:


> So you actually thought theyd have Cody v Henry next week on the live show? Yeah,that'd do great ratings.


Indeed. I would watch for sure along with the other seven billion people on this planet.


----------



## Pez E. Dangerously (Apr 5, 2011)

How are you people not getting this MITB situation?

In prior cash ins, the person with MITB cashed in on somebody who was vulnerable yet CLEARED TO COMPETE. Nobody came out and said "well he was in bad shape, sorry we're taking that back". Henry was NOT CLEARED TO COMPETE *before* the cash in. It's not like Long came out and used it as an excuse afterward.

If you can't compete, you can't be in a match. Briefcase gives you a match.

Damn.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Moonlight_drive said:


> Sow are they gonna start a feud between Dibiase and Mahal?? They want to push Ted as a face, so why feud with someone nobody cares about??


There are literally no heels left for DiBiase. Henry/Big Show, Rhodes/Booker T, Orton/Barrett, Sheamus/Swagger are all booked in feuds. Hunico is too new for him to get in a feud. That leaves Mahal or Slater, and Mahal is the better choice.


----------



## NikZ (Jun 26, 2010)

mst3rulz said:


> So you actually thought theyd have Cody v Henry next week on the live show? Yeah,that'd do great ratings.


I never said that. Get the Booker feud going, or find someone who can have a decent feud with Cody for the IC championship... What do these random matches do for him? Nothing. He's just there to fill in.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

This is awesome. I assume they were just testing the waters to see what kind of reaction he'd get. I just hope that Rumble rumor isn't true I can already see the reaction to him losing his cash in.


----------



## JakeC_91 (Sep 30, 2010)

NikZ said:


> Cody gets a new theme, improved gimmick, is the intercontinental champion, and yet gets stuck in this stupid 4-way match only to be the one that gets pinned. Awesome.


He tapped....


----------



## jcwkings (Jan 30, 2011)

So is the steel cage title match Bryan is getting his Money in the Bank cash in? If so this might be WWE's way of getting Bryan out of the Wrestlemania picture. Doesn't make sense for a guy to not be on any ppv's for 3 months, then all of a sudden hes in the smackdown main event and wins to get a title shot.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Im confused did DB cash in or not


----------



## buffalochipster (Dec 16, 2010)

He cashed in and won BUT it did not count, so he got his case back. Therfore, he has NOT officially cashed in, and his match next week is a title shot, not the MITB cash in.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

buffalochipster said:


> He cashed in and won BUT it did not count, so he got his case back. Therfore, he has NOT officially cashed in, and his match next week is a title shot, not the MITB cash in.


Even tho WWE constantly push saying that once the bell rings the contract is cashed they havent made it clear you can get backsies with it


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

The picture in the OP should be removed; it almost gave me a heart attack.


----------



## mst3rulz (Apr 10, 2011)

Please Vince,stay away from Smackdown,I dont want you ruining this great show like you have Raw.


----------



## HeliWolf (Oct 25, 2010)

Daniel Bryan is so awesome he gets to be the Number 1 Contender _and_ Mr Money In The Bank at the same time.


He's gonna get destroyed in that Cage match unless he attacks Henry's leg like a rabid wolverine dog.

Also pretty excited to see him work with Orton in the 4 way too.


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

Kaitlyn going heel

Will Kane have his mask??


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

After re-reading the SD spoilers i have to ask, did Hunico seriously beat Justin Gabriel with the Swanton? :lmao


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

CaptainObvious said:


> There are literally no heels left for DiBiase. Henry/Big Show, Rhodes/Booker T, Orton/Barrett, Sheamus/Swagger are all booked in feuds. Hunico is too new for him to get in a feud. That leaves Mahal or Slater, and Mahal is the better choice.


Yeah, Ted's sure to go over in the fued. Why? Because they finally found somebody worse than DiBiase on the mic...a guy that barely speaks English.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Ted's already slowly getting over. (Y)

He's not THAT bad on the mic.


----------



## NatP (Aug 9, 2011)

Ok, this is it. Just because of this one smackdown, I'm never going to look at spoilers AGAIN! Can't believe I saw these spoilers... I would have marked out so much harder. :/


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Amsterdam said:


> Yeah, Ted's sure to go over in the fued. Why? Because they finally found somebody worse than DiBiase on the mic...a guy that barely speaks English.


DiBiase will win the feud, but I'm not sure how much it will help him in the end. Mahal really isn't over at all and the crowd will expect DiBiase to win this feud. He still needs a feud that will make him look credible. Smackdown is going to have to turn a face heel in the near future and it's looking like Big Show is going to be the guy. If not, they are going to run into booking problems. They have a lot of faces that need momentum built up and not a lot of heels that can do that.


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

lol. I made a thread saying Daniel Bryan wouldn't cash in at Wrestlemania, and look, he technically cashed it in, they just threw a swerve. 

Anyway, here's my new idea as to what's going to happen...

Daniel Bryan is going to beat an injured Mark Henry next week on Smackdown, then they're going to have either a tournament or a battle royal to determine the new Mr Money In The Bank, I then think that Barrett will win it, cash it in, setting up a feud between the 2 over the title. 

Should have seen the look on my face when I saw the picture at the top of the thread :lmao


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Brye said:


> Ted's already slowly getting over. (Y)
> 
> He's not THAT bad on the mic.


I think they are slowly building him up to take the IC Title and help get Cody up to the main event, personally I don't want that yet, I want Rhodes to keep the title past Mania.

Oh and Dolph loses AGAIN!, swear to god WWE just doesn't know how to book real talent.


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

- Bryan announced that he'll be cashing in his MITB contract at WM.
*- Bryan goes on a losing streak.
- People are becoming doubtful on weather he'll wait till WM to cash in his MITB contract.
- Bryan is destroyed by Henry in 2 singles matches.
- Bryan is attacked by Henry in the backstage area*
- Bryan tries to cash in his MITB contract on an injured Henry.

If a successful cash in were to happen before WM, it would actually make sense people.



Simply Flawless said:


> Even tho WWE constantly push saying that once the bell rings the contract is cashed they havent made it clear you can get backsies with it


Henry was not medically cleared to wrestle, so Bryan's win doesn't count.


----------



## buffalochipster (Dec 16, 2010)

EFC Bronco said:


> lol. I made a thread saying Daniel Bryan wouldn't cash in at Wrestlemania, and look, he technically cashed it in, they just threw a swerve.
> 
> Anyway, here's my new idea as to what's going to happen...
> 
> ...


They would not need to do a tournament, no matter what happens next week, win or loss, Bryan is still Mr MITB. This is a title shot, not a cash in.


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

buffalochipster said:


> They would not need to do a tournament, no matter what happens next week, win or loss, Bryan is still Mr MITB. This is a title shot, not a cash in.


But if he wins, what's the point of him being World Heavyweight Champion whilst carrying the briefcase? They'll strip him of the briefcase if he wins the title surely.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

EFC Bronco said:


> But if he wins, what's the point of him being World Heavyweight Champion whilst carrying the briefcase? They'll strip him of the briefcase if he wins the title surely.


An insurance policy so to speak in case he loses he belt. It doesn't "expire" so to speak until the following Money in the Bank if I'm wrong? Maybe though if he wins the belt, people will start challenging him for the case. 

One match for example he could lose the case, the person who wins then lays him out with the case, cashes in and pins him all in that second making Bryan lose both the belt and the briefcase. He then goes on to win the Rumble to meet said champion at Wrestlemania. Could be a good little build and story.


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

Cookie Monster said:


> An insurance policy so to speak in case he loses he belt. It doesn't "expire" so to speak until the following Money in the Bank if I'm wrong? Maybe though if he wins the belt, people will start challenging him for the case.


He has a year to cash it in, so it expires in july next year.


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

Cookie Monster said:


> An insurance policy so to speak in case he loses he belt. It doesn't "expire" so to speak until the following Money in the Bank if I'm wrong? Maybe though if he wins the belt, people will start challenging him for the case.
> 
> One match for example he could lose the case, the person who wins then lays him out with the case, cashes in and pins him all in that second making Bryan lose both the belt and the briefcase. He then goes on to win the Rumble to meet said champion at Wrestlemania. Could be a good little build and story.


Yeah I'm not saying it's a given, it could pretty much anywhere from here, I just think someone else will end up with the briefcase


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

To me, they need to make Bryan's moment special. You can't have him win next week. I'm not saying they should completely squash him but for me they should try and make it look like Henry is unbeatable to Bryan, have him completely dominate Bryan and win. There feud started last week so a nice slow build could be nice, Bryan interfering in some Henry matches and costing him etc. Henry coming down to destroy Bryan during one of his matches etc.

Until they finally square off at Wrestlemania, a dominant heel who has been booked unbelievably by the WWE against one of the finest wrestlers in the business today with the whole of Miami behind him on the grandest stage of them all with Daniel Bryan overcoming the odds and winning his first ever World Heavyweight Title


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Cookie Monster's right, guys. Bryan winning next week would be cool, but ultimately disappointing. They've _just_ started building Bryan properly. If they can continue this through WM, it's hard to even imagine how awesome a moment they'll create (basically, something to replace Benoit's WMXX moment in their video library). A hard-fought loss in the cage would work wonders, assuming they follow the logic they've been working with so far, and just have that fuel Bryan's need to _beat_ Mark Henry, and, now that he's seen he can hang in a cage with the beast, he knows he can do it one on one in Miami. But a _win_ next week would be like blowing your load before you even pick up the hooker.


----------



## Nocturnal (Oct 27, 2008)

Cookie Monster said:


> One match for example he could lose the case, the person who wins then lays him out with the case, cashes in and pins him all in that second making Bryan lose both the belt and the briefcase. He then goes on to win the Rumble to meet said champion at Wrestlemania. Could be a good little build and story.


Champion's get a rematch clause. He'd have to lose the belt, lose the briefcase AND lose the rematch. 

I agree though with your latter post that Mark Henry and Daniel Bryan can main-event Wrestlemania. I would've kept him out of the ring with Mark Henry at least until Elimination Chamber but since they will be facing each other next week, Bryan could use a hard fought defeat. A close enough match that Michael Cole stops shit talking him and he starts to get built up on the RTWM.

Could also see him losing next week, much to his frustration. Big Show going on to beat Henry at TLC and Bryan cashing in on his "friend" Big Show. If he's going to ditch his Wrestlemania ambitions he may end up heel. It's not the title win I wanted but they already made him out to be a liar so why not a backstabber? 1st time champions _nowadays _are usually either heels or on their way to turning heels. Last 1st timer who didn't turn heel within a month was like Jeff Hardy.

They can go anywhere with this. Would be shocked if he won next week though.


----------



## NormanSmiley (Dec 3, 2006)

Bryan should not win next Friday. I think they either need to:
-Have Bryan initially win, but have Teddy Long reverse it on some technicality *or*
-Have Mark barely win in a hard fought match.

Bryan's big moment needs to come at Wrestlemania. Worried Orton won't have anything to do? Make it a Triple Threat Match @ Mania. But ultimately, Bryan needs to win the World Title at Wrestlemania. If there's concern about Bryan/Henry not being WM-calibur, ummmm Rock/Cena already has people sold. Plus Edge/Del Rio opened up the past Wrestlemania with a World Title match, so you don't really have to sell people on it. I'm sure the crowd would be into the match @ Mania anyways.


----------



## NWOWolfpack13 (Feb 2, 2010)

WHY Kaitlyn.


----------



## SarcasmoBlaster (Nov 14, 2008)

Bryan should absolutely not win the title on Smackdown. In fact, his title match with Henry probably shouldn't even have a legit finish. A Cody Rhodes or whoever run in followed by Big Show getting involved is likely, and it's the right thing to do. They already had Bryan lose to Henry clean. So he's the underdog. They don't need to have him look more like an underdog by jobbing him to Henry again. At the same time, having Bryan beat Henry no would not feel nearly as spectacular as beating him at WM.


----------



## buffalochipster (Dec 16, 2010)

Im kinda torn...as a mark,I want him to win the title, just so he can say that he is WHC...however as a fan, having that kind of moment at 'Mania would be as good as the WMXX moment, if not better. So I dont know what I want lol.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Damn It looks like they could be setting up Bryan for the win, Henry's ankle is _'injured'_ so unless its pinfall/submission there's no way he's climbing out of the damn cell or stopping bryan either.


----------



## buffalochipster (Dec 16, 2010)

Dragonballfan said:


> Damn It looks like they could be setting up Bryan for the win, Henry's ankle is _'injured'_ so unless its pinfall/submission there's no way he's climbing out of the damn cell or stopping bryan either.


Can they do the finish where Bryan is trying to climb out, gets so close, but Henry gets out the door first?


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

I don't know if I want Bryan winning the World tittle next week. I prefer he gets the win at Wrestlemania. So I could see an interference next week or something.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Chicago Warrior said:


> I don't know if I want Bryan winning the World tittle next week. I prefer he gets the win at Wrestlemania. So I could see an interference next week or something.


Unless Vince really does indeed hate the IWC, I would like to see DB go for it at MANIA as well.


----------



## starship.paint (Sep 27, 2010)

Mania is the best moment. I freaked out when I read that Bryan cashed in and won.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Me too, when I saw that huge ass pic of him holding the title when opening the thread, my heart almost skipped a beat.


----------



## MarkOut4Barrett (Oct 13, 2011)

This is a joke, Bryan should never be the World Heavyweight Champion. How did he beat Barrett, Orton and Rhodes who are Smackdowns top stars at the minute? If Bryan wins the World title on the live SmackDown then I will not watch Smackdown again untill he loses the belt. Why you guys love him so much I dont know!


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

MarkOut4Barrett said:


> This is a joke, Bryan should never be the World Heavyweight Champion. How did he beat Barrett, Orton and Rhodes who are Smackdowns top stars at the minute? If Bryan wins the World title on the live SmackDown then I will not watch Smackdown again untill he loses the belt. Why you guys love him so much I dont know!


As peeved as I am that Bryan makes Rhodes submit not one week after Rhodes claimed he was unbeatable, WWE are absolutely doing the right thing in creating a new face main event superstar, especially an underdog such as Bryan. He'll be the one to take Mysterio's place as the resident underdog. Good to see Bryan getting pushed imo.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Currently laughing at the "ZOMG OBVS. ORTON'S GON WIN THIS SUX" guys at the beginning of the thread.


----------



## MarkOut4Barrett (Oct 13, 2011)

1andOnlyDobz! said:


> As peeved as I am that Bryan makes Rhodes submit not one week after Rhodes claimed he was unbeatable, WWE are absolutely doing the right thing in creating a new face main event superstar, especially an underdog such as Bryan. He'll be the one to take Mysterio's place as the resident underdog. Good to see Bryan getting pushed imo.


I see your point dont get me wrong and I some what agree with you. I just dont get how you can have a guy like Daniel Bryan who has been getting squashed since his MITB win to then beat 3 top Smackdown stars. Its ridicolous


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

MarkOut4Barrett said:


> I see your point dont get me wrong and I some what agree with you. I just dont get how you can have a guy like Daniel Bryan who has been getting squashed since his MITB win to then beat 3 top Smackdown stars. Its ridicolous


Nah, it's just making new stars bro.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

MarkOut4Barrett said:


> I see your point dont get me wrong and I some what agree with you. I just dont get how you can have a guy like Daniel Bryan who has been getting squashed since his MITB win to then beat 3 top Smackdown stars. Its ridicolous


Don't get me wrong, I too think Bryan's sudden push has been a little bit quick. Then again, so has Barrett's. His barrage came from absolutely nowhere and suddenly he's pushed past Rhodes and feuding with Orton. WWE are definitely doing the right thing creating stars here and that's what they're doing with Bryan but yeah it was a bit sudden and the transition could have been a bit smoother.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Huganomics said:


> Currently laughing at the "ZOMG OBVS. ORTON'S GON WIN THIS SUX" guys at the beginning of the thread.


:lmao

Its funny how quick people bitch and moan over little things


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

http://www.pwinsider.com/article/63629/notes-from-last-nights-smackdown-taping.html?p=1



> John Morrison is not pictured in the WWE program with the Superstars. He is pictured once in the ad for the figurines,
> 
> There was a serious lack of pyro at the show. The only time I remember pyro being used was during the USO’s war chant for Superstars show.
> 
> ...


Embarassing for the guy who failed to deliver a proper dropkick... Fortunately, the camera angle saved him.


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

MarkOut4Barrett said:


> This is a joke, Bryan should never be the World Heavyweight Champion. How did he beat Barrett, Orton and Rhodes who are Smackdowns top stars at the minute? If Bryan wins the World title on the live SmackDown then I will not watch Smackdown again untill he loses the belt. Why you guys love him so much I dont know!


Because Bryan is the best wrestler in the world.


----------



## TRDBaron (Jun 28, 2011)

Hurray, finally Bryan is getting a decent push. He won't win the title before Wrestlemania i'm sure but it's good to see him at the top.


----------



## Stanford (Jul 6, 2011)

Virgil_85 said:


> Except it contradicts what Bryan has been saying for months about not cashing in on a vulnerable opponent.


The issue is clearly haunting him. He had Big Show trying to get him to cash it in, we've had Cole (AKA the loudest guy on SD!) saying he should just do the smart thing and pick up the easy win and he's had to watch Del Rio win the company's biggest prize with the briefcase just a few ppv's ago. 

Waiting for WM is not that easy, and that's exactly what they've shown on television since he's been a big part of it. The fact that it contradicts what Bryan has been saying is exactly the point. I mean just look at this forum; we're feeling the pressure right along side him. We want so bad to see Bryan as the champ, but we also want to see him to it at Wrestlemania.

They're using the briefcase as a bigger part of the story than it usually is, and that's great! Anything to add a little depth is OK with me.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

I love this storyline, it shows Bryan is human and wanted revenge on henry. and what better revenge than taking the world title from henry???


----------



## krai999 (Jan 30, 2011)

Dragonballfan said:


> I love this storyline, it shows Bryan is human and wanted revenge on henry. and what better revenge than taking the world title from henry???


.


----------



## Mr Premium (Nov 15, 2011)

D. Bryan's a hypocrite...


----------



## Hulkamania4Uandme (Nov 20, 2011)

Mark henry was using his crutch on the wrong side :lmao


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Just watched Smackdown but missed the first half hour. Ryder/Sheamus had a good segment together, and it was a decent match vs Ziggler/Swagger. Ryder is still so fucking over. I want to see Ryder/Ziggler for the US title soon, as I love both guys. Maybe their saving it for down the line. 

fatal four way match was also alright. :lmao at orton's sell off of bryan's kick. 

of couse you had the RIGHT DERE, RIGHT HERE, IMMA TELL YA, IMMA SAY, Booker T antics. felt like i was watching michael cole trolling, cole/booker t bickering with josh trying to call the matches. got a feeling bryan will lose next week...


----------



## NWOWolfpack13 (Feb 2, 2010)

D.Bryan is a hypocrite and Booker T just pisses me off with his commentary.


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

NWOWolfpack13 said:


> D.Bryan is a hypocrite and Booker T just pisses me off with his commentary.


Yes he is, they've been building to that for months.


----------



## DX-HHH-XD (Jul 2, 2009)

Thank God that match and title change wasn't official, It looked so hilariously cute when DB was trying to roll over Henry's corpse.


----------



## mst3rulz (Apr 10, 2011)

Henry was using his crutch on his wrong side? LOL.I gues you expect that from him,he dont even know his right from his left(watch the Pee Wee Herman Raw where hes playing Twister for proof).


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

Great Smackdown.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

NWOWolfpack13 said:


> D.Bryan is a hypocrite and Booker T just pisses me off with his commentary.


WHUT DA HALE CALL DA POOO-LEEECE


:lmao


----------



## Stanford (Jul 6, 2011)

Mr Premium said:


> D. Bryan's a hypocrite...


You're moronic.


----------



## eemiv (Feb 15, 2009)

Vic said:


> After re-reading the SD spoilers i have to ask, did Hunico seriously beat Justin Gabriel with the Swanton? :lmao


What's so funny?


----------



## NWOWolfpack13 (Feb 2, 2010)

Simply Flawless said:


> WHUT DA HALE CALL DA POOO-LEEECE
> 
> 
> :lmao


I'm talking about him almost like masturbating to D.Bryan coming out: THATS MY BOY D.BRYAN !!!


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Even though I read the spoilers, I marked out a little when D-Bryan cashed in and I love Mark Henry lol, can't wait for the real cash in.

Oh and Wade and Cody work really well as a team.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

NWOWolfpack13 said:


> I'm talking about him almost like *masturbating *to D.Bryan coming out: THATS MY BOY D.BRYAN !!!


Ew hell of an image


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Barretts segment with Bryan and AJ was pretty funny



1andOnlyDobz! said:


> As peeved as I am that Bryan makes Rhodes submit not one week after Rhodes claimed he was unbeatable, WWE are absolutely doing the right thing in creating a new face main event superstar, especially an underdog such as Bryan. He'll be the one to take Mysterio's place as the resident underdog. Good to see Bryan getting pushed imo.


He's a heel, heels tap.

Why are you peeved anyway? He had the most offence in the match with the commentaters putting him over the entire time.


----------



## MacieRoberts (Nov 21, 2011)

DB? World Heavyweight Champion?

hahaha.

.. and it also makes me laugh you make Dolph Ziggler go basically toe-to-toe with C.M. Punk on Monday night, and he did just that, went toe-to-toe, just to fast forward and make him lose on Smackdown.. Boy, what a great build up, (if any)

Let me explain what I mean, when you throw someone like Dolph against someone who is basically the "main event" (C.M. Punk) and Dolph actually goes the distance, which he did, it's funny to me just days later the "WWE writers" completely bury what roll he was having.. seriously, that match with C.M. Punk, I even said it in the thread, <yawn> when they announced Champion v. Champion, John Cena v. Dolph Ziggler and that I was going to bed. I didn't go to bed and I actually turned RAW back on that night and watched that match and I was impressed with Dolph Ziggler and how he went toe-to-toe with C.M. Punk.. hell, I'll even go so far as saying it could have been a Pay Per View match.

Why not just have Dolph drop that title he carrying, drop Vickie, and throw him in the main event scene. He shown on Monday night he can run with the big dogs, let him.


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

marked out seeing bryan with the title but other than that it was an average smackdown 
honestly i expected a lot more


----------



## mst3rulz (Apr 10, 2011)

I cant believe they went to a commercial break right when Orton and Bryan were about to face off. Jeez. Figures.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

mst3rulz said:


> I cant believe they went to a commercial break right when Orton and Bryan were about to face off. Jeez. Figures.


DB's beard has Orton shook, guy backs down at the awesomeness of the beard


----------



## HeliWolf (Oct 25, 2010)

mst3rulz said:


> I cant believe they went to a commercial break right when Orton and Bryan were about to face off. Jeez. Figures.


I know! Bloody joke. Don't wanna sound arty farty new age shit, but did that staredown 'feel' more awesome than most staredowns do to anyone else? Maybe it's just the combination of two awesome beards in one ring...


----------



## Stanford (Jul 6, 2011)

MacieRoberts said:


> .. and it also makes me laugh you make Dolph Ziggler go basically toe-to-toe with C.M. Punk on Monday night, and he did just that, went toe-to-toe, just to fast forward and make him lose on Smackdown.. Boy, what a great build up, (if any)


Heels don't need to win every match. Dolph has been portrayed as an incredible competitor by wrestling two matches on two straight pay per views and (as you referred to) taking main-eventers to the limit.

He doesn't need to get the crowd behind him by winning every match, he just needs to be seen as a threat to their favorite guys. 

You talk about booking like you know what it means, but you don't seem to get simple concepts about Heel vs. Face.


----------



## Stanford (Jul 6, 2011)

HeliWolf said:


> I know! Bloody joke. Don't wanna sound arty farty new age shit, but did that staredown 'feel' more awesome than most staredowns do to anyone else? Maybe it's just the combination of two awesome beards in one ring...



Yes! Agree completely. I was so excited to see those two face off. Orton just moves so brilliantly in the ring, it made it seem like a big deal - and then they just take it away from us. 

Bah!


----------



## mst3rulz (Apr 10, 2011)

And I checked for any vids of the full match maybe someone there may have took of the match and nothing. Sucks man. Its like WCW used to do all the time back in the 90s. Orton v Bryan would be old school greatness but noooooo


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

Smackdown is WAY better than Raw at the moment.


----------



## MajinTrunks (Jun 22, 2008)

Just finished watching the show. Two things that really gave me goose bumps (Being a Bryan mark anyways)..

1) Daniel Bryan after he "won" the Championship when he jumped up ontop of the announce table and held the belt up high, looking right at Cole "I AM THE CHAMPION!" and the reaction on Cole's face. Fucking awesome moment after the last almost 2 years of Cole bashing. 

2) The way the fans reacted in the match after Orton cleared the ring and it was Orton and Bryan alone for the first time in the match... they then of course cut straight to commercial break and we get to see nothing.. but for a few seconds it had that "Man... some awesome shits about to go down" kinda feel to it. 

Random side note... Henry is really making me more and more of a fan. His reactions, especially backstage when he was talking to Teddy are just great.


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

Wow, the crowd really did not give a shit when Bryan won the World Title. It's bad when the big bad heel finally loses the World Title and only 50% of the fans somewhat cheer. I despise Smackdown crowds these days, they are completely dead. People just go to the show at this point to experience a WWE show, not to interact and cheer. When Bryan was on the table you could see some guy just standing in the background in the front row giving Bryan a pity clap but completely no-selling the World Title switch he just witnessed, which should be a special moment.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Sheamus/Ryder promo was fantastic.


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

when orton cleared the ring and only him and bryan were there i thought oh hell yes bring it



and then commercial break i mean how stupid is this


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

#1Peep4ever said:


> when orton cleared the ring and only him and bryan were there i thought oh hell yes bring it
> 
> 
> 
> and then commercial break i mean how stupid is this


WWE is such a cock tease


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

It's disappointing the reaction Bryan gets most of the time. Went to a houseshow in June and it was dead when he came out to face Christian. Crowd was pissed that Orton was "concussed" and he had to fill in I guess. But after the match he got a huge pop for his awesome performance.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

People need to start raving about that tag match. It was pretty damn great.

Also, this has been Booker's best night of commentary yet. Just constantly hilarious.

"What about the Book-End?"
"That was part of my arsenal, Cole!"


----------



## mst3rulz (Apr 10, 2011)

Why are you all shocked Bryan got no reaction? Hes been squashed by everyone the past 3 months.


----------



## MacieRoberts (Nov 21, 2011)

mst3rulz said:


> Why are you all shocked Bryan got no reaction?


Yeah, really.


----------



## eemiv (Feb 15, 2009)

Jethro said:


> Wow, the crowd really did not give a shit when Bryan won the World Title. It's bad when the big bad heel finally loses the World Title and only 50% of the fans somewhat cheer. I despise Smackdown crowds these days, they are completely dead. People just go to the show at this point to experience a WWE show, not to interact and cheer. When Bryan was on the table you could see some guy just standing in the background in the front row giving Bryan a pity clap but completely no-selling the World Title switch he just witnessed, which should be a special moment.


I had to watch it again and boy, the crowd was loud as hell, and when he pinned Henry, the crowd was jumping around. You're wrong, dude.


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

Jethro said:


> Wow, the crowd really did not give a shit when Bryan won the World Title. It's bad when the big bad heel finally loses the World Title and only 50% of the fans somewhat cheer. I despise Smackdown crowds these days, they are completely dead. People just go to the show at this point to experience a WWE show, not to interact and cheer. When Bryan was on the table you could see some guy just standing in the background in the front row giving Bryan a pity clap but completely no-selling the World Title switch he just witnessed, which should be a special moment.


i actually saw a lot of people being happy and jumping around when he pinned him


----------



## @connor_devine94 (Oct 27, 2011)

DAT TAG TEAM MATCH !!!


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Jethro said:


> Wow, the crowd really did not give a shit when Bryan won the World Title.


Because there isn't a reason to cheer for Bryan. The audience isn't full of IWC members, but casual fans that have varying levels of interest in wrestling. They keep trying to build him as an underdog and the casual fans could care less about him. The whole love angle with AJ is ridiculous and a waste of time. I'm embarrassed for both of them to be involved in a pointless storyline like that. Image is everything. Look at him, he doesn't look like a babyface in peril at all. He looks like a vicious heel who will get what he wants and make you tap. They are building his character up terribly and then they are wondering why he doesn't get the desired reaction.


----------



## Thumpa (Mar 14, 2010)

The crowd were going bananas, look at them waving their arms around for fucks sake, SD pipes in pops but they don't pipe in people going batshit crazy waving their fucking arms around.

FACT.


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

I found Smackdown a bit boring tonight for me, first match was boring barely knew the other dude, that Hunico dude, don't care, the Sheamus,Ryder vs Ziggler and Swaggler was entertaining, but they held Ryder too much in the ring, than the Dibiase vs Heath Slater (who?), i couldn't care less about that match and just fast forwarded it. 

The nr1 contender match was not as entertaining as it should have been, and what about those bad timed moments for the commercials. :cuss::cuss:

Btw, i see a storyline coming up of Rhodes vs Booker, especially when Rhodes was being interviewed about that situation before the match.

And Cole needs to shut up, he talks way,waaaay to much. Especially in the beginning of the show, i know its his job, to talk about the match, but he keeps talking about stuff that is not happening at the moment, commentate about the upcoming match or the match that is happening in front of you!


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

DB winning the title and then having to give it back was as awesome I envisioned it, and he really sold having to give the title back very well.

Henry was great backstage with Teddy Long. Loved his reactions to what Teddy was saying. Henry really has been a beast recently.

The backstage segment with Ryder and Sheamus... tbh I thought it would be funnier, but it was still a good little segment. The tag match was very good.

Barrett backstage with Bryan was excellent... and Bryan did a good job as well. They have some chemistry on the mic, and we know they can have great matches. They HAVE to have a real feud at some point (not that little shit they had over the Summer with Barrett pissed Bryan won the briefcase, but never actually going for it even after beating Bryan).

Fatal Four Way main event was a great TV match. Had the best in ring worker in the company in Bryan, two great in ring workers in Cody and Orton, and someone's who's actually gotten pretty good in recent months and can hold his own in Wade Barrett. So yeah, it was bound to be a great match. I'm a sucker for heel/heel interactions, so would've been nice to see a little more of Barrett against Cody, and it would've been nice if they didn't cut to a commercial right as Orton and Bryan were staring each other down in the ring. Oh well though... overall I was pleased.

Enjoyed SD this week a lot. My favorite episode in awhile.


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

eemiv said:


> I had to watch it again and boy, the crowd was loud as hell, and when he pinned Henry, the crowd was jumping around. You're wrong, dude.





#1Peep4ever said:


> i actually saw a lot of people being happy and jumping around when he pinned him





Thumpa said:


> The crowd were going bananas, look at them waving their arms around for fucks sake, SD pipes in pops but they don't pipe in people going batshit crazy waving their fucking arms around.
> 
> FACT.


Piped in sounds, combined with smart camera work made it seem better than it was. When I watch SD I tend to judge a crowd's reaction to something when the camera is on the wrestler and we can see the first 4 or so rows. I've seen many reactions to World Title changes over the years; this was very lackluster. Like I said, 50% did react and seemed happy, but the other half clearly couldn't care less. Look at their reactions when Long tells Bryan he's not the World Champ, Henry still is. You don't even see an acknowledgement on the fans' faces sometimes, it's ridiculous. Don't be fooled by the WWE's great editing. I'd say Bryan got a better reaction when he won the fatal 4 way, which was a smart move by the writers by the way, because it actually gave the fans a reason to cheer him.


----------



## Barnabyjones (Sep 21, 2011)

WTF D BRY!!!!!


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

No reaction my ass!


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Marked the fuck out for that. Awesome moment even if it doesn't count.

ACTUAL STORY DEVELOPMENT ON SMACKDOWN!


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

That beard is out of control.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

This is gonna make it so much more awesome when he wins it for real.


----------



## Barnabyjones (Sep 21, 2011)

the beard should get a title reign of no less than 6 months without even adding in the awesome that is D-Brizzle


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

MITB Briefcase-"Anyplace, Anytime". Oh WWE, when I get arrested I want WWE creative in my corner. "He wasn't drunk while driving your honor, he was drunk enough to drive".


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

Even though I knew it was happening, I still marked out. Can't wait for him to win it for reals.


----------



## MacieRoberts (Nov 21, 2011)

here.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

kobra860 said:


> That beard is out of control.


Its so powerful it even absorbed Orton's


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

I wonder whose covering Hunico's shift at the Jiffy Lube when he wrestles.


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

I don't think Bryan will win it for real. They've gotten really lazy with him.


----------



## Barnabyjones (Sep 21, 2011)

if he doesn't take the TNA contract JoMo will probably be working at the jiffy lube


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Why can't Mexican wrestlers have a gimmick in the WWE besides Luchadore superhero or mexicano thug stereotype?

Hunico could be awesome if they actually gave him a gimmick besides mean Mexican in chinos....


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

kobra860 said:


> That beard is out of control.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

I'm a fan of Hunico's work in the ring.


----------



## DoctorDeuce (Aug 1, 2007)

Bryan should b champ!!


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Brye said:


> I'm a fan of Hunico's work in the ring.


Same here. I wish that they didn't give him such a generic gimmick.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Alicia Fox seems like a really cool chick IRL


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

When will Kaitlyn and AJ stop jobbing?


----------



## Barnabyjones (Sep 21, 2011)

Hunico does seem like a great addition, its a shame the same mexican characters from back when Konan wrestled is being used for him tho


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

Glad i haven't/didn't read spoilers!


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

Alicia sounds a lot less annoying right now than when she cuts promos


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

WTF they're breaking up Kaitlyn and AJ NOW!?!??!

WHEN WILL IT STOP!?!?!


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

FEAR THE NEON GREEN SKIRT BITCHES


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Not the Chickbusters! Why does the WWE feel the need to break up *EVERY* tag team???


----------



## Barnabyjones (Sep 21, 2011)

Alicia Fox is a much better main face than kelly kelly could even hope to be. hope they throw her a bone and let her run a bit


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

Damn, Natalya's Sharpshooter on AJ looked like it hurt more than anything Bret Hart ever did with it.

AJ must be really flexible for that not to have hurt.




Barnabyjones said:


> Alicia Fox is a much better main face than kelly kelly could even hope to be. hope they throw her a bone and let her run a bit


I agree. I much prefer Alicia Fox to Kelly Kelly. I didn't mind Eve too much either.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

I can't even imagine Kaitlyn playing a heel.


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

Coulda sworn Henry just yelled out "DO I LOOK LIKE A GAY!?"


----------



## Barnabyjones (Sep 21, 2011)

sheamus is great lol


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Dolph and Jack = glorified jobbers.

Dolph gets to win when his belt is on the line but only then.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Here comes Mr. BotchaMania-Jack Swagger. If you can botch it he can do it


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

Henry isn't cleared to compete tonight but his leg'll be magically better in 4 days?


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

LOl @ the Broski Gnome in the background.


----------



## Shining_Wizard1979 (Sep 8, 2009)

Barnabyjones said:


> if he doesn't take the TNA contract JoMo will probably be working at the jiffy lube


Changing my oil in slow motion. . .


----------



## Shining_Wizard1979 (Sep 8, 2009)

BlakeGriffinFan32 said:


> When will Kaitlyn and AJ stop jobbing?


To be honest, I think Kaitlyn, while not perfect, is actually improving. 

I thought they had a potential gold mine with the two of them paired together.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Dolph is awesome. (Y)


----------



## Barnabyjones (Sep 21, 2011)

#heel


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Carcass said:


> Henry isn't cleared to compete tonight but his leg'll be magically better in 4 days?


Twitter #EverythingmakesSensetoWWEcreative


----------



## LarryCoon (Jul 9, 2011)

Did anyone catch the cryptic message when the wwe twitter ad popped up during the tag match of ziggler?


----------



## Shining_Wizard1979 (Sep 8, 2009)

I admit I wasn't a big Dolph Ziggler fan. . . but he's growing on me. I find that I usually like the matches he's in, and the common denominator has been him.


----------



## MacieRoberts (Nov 21, 2011)

Carcass said:


> Henry isn't cleared to compete tonight but his leg'll be magically better in 4 days?


I was thinking (wondering) the same thing.


----------



## Shazam! (Apr 14, 2011)

Did Cole just tell Booker he knows a thing or two about being a tag team wrestler.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Good match. (Y)


----------



## Shining_Wizard1979 (Sep 8, 2009)

Brye said:


> Good match. (Y)


I agree.


----------



## Barnabyjones (Sep 21, 2011)

woo woo woo you know it


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

It would be nice to see Ziggler and Swagger win for once.


----------



## Shazam! (Apr 14, 2011)

Now that was an enjoyable tag team match.


----------



## Barnabyjones (Sep 21, 2011)

the beard gets all the ladies


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Ted Debiase is face? Fuck is this shit?

And welcome back Heath Slayter-Did you sell your pills to Jeff Hardy or R-Troof?


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Well, look who's back from suspension with a horrible beard!


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

OMG Ted Dibiase WTF I thought he was dead LOL


----------



## Barnabyjones (Sep 21, 2011)

he is not teebow, tebow is a waste


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

the fuck is that on dibiase's face?


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Ted.


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

Did Cole just make a reference to Slater trying to rape some lady during Wrestlemania weekend because I heard something about hanging around by hotels?


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Shining_Wizard1979 said:


> I admit I wasn't a big Dolph Ziggler fan. . . but he's growing on me. I find that I usually like the matches he's in, and the common denominator has been him.


It took you this long to realize he totally kicks ass at selling and makes every single one of his matches exciting?

I've known this for well over a year!


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

So I'm assuming Christian is getting a new gimmick when he returns from injury because every single thing he said in his last promo, Henry said in the opening promo tonight. Even some of the same phrases were used. Either creative is completely lazy or this was an intentional write out.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Of *COURSE* they go to commercial once Orton and Bryan square off!


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Carcass said:


> Henry isn't cleared to compete tonight but his leg'll be magically better in 4 days?


That didn't make sense at all. It's a kayfabe injury, but at least they could have been somewhat realistic. Since it took Kane and Big Show out for months.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

This whole D-Bry trying to cash in MITB is beyond stupid.


----------



## Shining_Wizard1979 (Sep 8, 2009)

Trifektah said:


> It took you this long to realize he totally kicks ass at selling and makes every single one of his matches exciting?
> 
> I've known this for well over a year!


I know, I was pretty slow to get there, but I usually need to come to that conclusion organically. I'll watch and watch and watch, and one day, I'll go, "You know, I always like that person's matches, there's something there." On the other hand, I'll probably never like The Miz.


----------



## wrestlinn00bz (Feb 22, 2011)

DOOMSDAY DEVICE HELLO.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

"I'm going to awkwardly pin you with my arm gingerly placed in a weird position!"

-Cody Rhodes


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

Hell yes!


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

If they're trying to set up a feud between Cody and Daniel Bryan, I'm all for it.


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

Yeah a feud between the two would be awesome. Their mini feud was decent and it was pretty disappointing it wasn't a proper one.


----------



## mst3rulz (Apr 10, 2011)

Cody's pin try on DB at the end was so awful as you could just see him put his arm in the right position to be put in the Lock. But a great match by all involved and it was cool of Orton to nod to DB at the end and let him have his moment.

But again,whyd they go to a commercial right when Orton and DB were ready to go at it??You could tell the fans wanted to see it and it wasnt just canned noise.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

what the heck was Ziggler doing after that drop kick to Sheamus?


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

daniel bryans music sounds like something in botchamania.

and has anyone seen the twitter advertisements on the bottom left go static. could this be the return of the undertaker. hes messing with the equipment and causing "technical difficulties" like i recall during the 90s. if anyone remembers this please post a video cause i know im right.


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

SD! hasn't been this good in a long time. I actually tune in every week or at least care to record it.


----------



## The_Jiz (Jun 1, 2006)

Sarcasm1 said:


> what the heck was Ziggler doing after that drop kick to Sheamus?


Amateur wrestling drills.


----------



## Y² (Jan 3, 2007)

Kinda can dig the 'Not cleared to compete tonight' angle, it actually kinda makes sense and Henry clearly said it earlier. D-Bry has had the most interesting run with the briefcase that someone has had in a while, last time the briefcase was used interestingly at all was with Kane.


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

Simply Flawless said:


> Its so powerful it even absorbed Orton's


That nod of respect Orton gave Bryan at the end? It wasn't for winning the match.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Poor AJ. 

Sheamus is gonna carry SD very soon, HHH deemed it so.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Amsterdam said:


> That nod of respect Orton gave Bryan at the end? It wasn't for winning the match.


Orton now knows the respect he must show to the beard


----------



## mst3rulz (Apr 10, 2011)

I wonder how many animals live in that thing? Soon he'll be trying out for ZZ Top.


----------



## 199630 (Jan 30, 2011)

Correct me if I'm wrong, but even if Mark Henry was "medically cleared," doesn't he need to be conscious and on his feet? I remember when Swagger cashed in on Jericho, the ref waited for Jericho to get back up before he rang the bell. Or does it just depend on the ref?


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

coconutcrusher said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong, but even if Mark Henry was "medically cleared," doesn't he need to be conscious and on his feet? I remember when Swagger cashed in on Jericho, the ref waited for Jericho to get back up before he rang the bell. Or does it just depend on the ref?


Its inconsistant, Miz wasnt allowed to cash in on a knocked out Sheamus, Punk was allowed to cash in on a knocked out Edge in 08. Swagger was allowed to cash in on a knocked out Jericho. It makes no sense to add in stips to a contract that can be cashed in at ANYTIME,


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Simply Flawless said:


> It makes no sense to add in stips to a contract that can be cashed in at ANYTIME,


So basically creative makes up rules as it goes along. Yeah, that sounds about right.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

CaptainObvious said:


> So basically creative makes up rules as it goes along. Yeah, that sounds about right.


May as well just make the case under 24/7 rule so we can see DB jump Henry in bed


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

What about this.

Bryan wins the title next week.
CM punk has a match with *insert name here*, gets beat up but wins
Bryan comes out, cashes in the MITB and wins the WWE title(smack down supershow, so raw superstars should be there).

Bryan holds both WWE and Heavy weight title. = end night


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

PunkShoot said:


> What about this.
> 
> Bryan wins the title next week.
> CM punk has a match with *insert name here*, gets beat up but wins
> ...


hes not hhh


----------



## Virgil_85 (Feb 6, 2006)

PunkShoot said:


> What about this.
> 
> Bryan wins the title next week.
> CM punk has a match with *insert name here*, gets beat up but wins
> ...


:mark:


----------



## 199630 (Jan 30, 2011)

Simply Flawless said:


> Its inconsistant, Miz wasnt allowed to cash in on a knocked out Sheamus, Punk was allowed to cash in on a knocked out Edge in 08. Swagger was allowed to cash in on a knocked out Jericho. It makes no sense to add in stips to a contract that can be cashed in at ANYTIME,


Ah thanks, THAT'S the one I was trying to remember: Miz cashing in on Sheamus. I thought there was something more recent. Here it is: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n07NZ3jBCCU&t=1m2s
Miz actually looks kinda stupid here now after seeing what Bryan did.

I didn't read the spoilers, so I thought it was awesome when Teddy was coming down to defend continuity and tell Bryan that he can't cash in on Mark while he's unconscious. Then he didn't.


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

I just wonder why RAW can't be that as good as smackdown


----------



## JBL_Wrestling_God (Mar 18, 2008)

Smackdown has been awesome lately and is making up for Raw's utter garbage.


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

TMPRKO said:


> I just wonder why RAW can't be that as good as smackdown


SD is mainly good because they allow longer wrestling matches, while RAW is more focused on advancing storylines and character development. Personally I'd like to see a mix of the two. I could go without matches like Slater/DiBiase and give someone like DiBiase more promo time.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

TMPRKO said:


> I just wonder why RAW can't be that as good as smackdown


Thats because Vince doesn't care about Smackdown. He focuses on Raw and having Raw writers rewrite the show a lot of times.


----------



## mst3rulz (Apr 10, 2011)

Simple answer,Cena isnt on this show.


----------



## AgentKay (Jun 28, 2011)

Finally got a chance to watch SD. Coming from someone who thinks Daniel Bryan is pretty much as mediocre as you can get in this business, I was marking out hardcore for the cash-in. SD creative needs to start doing Raw too.


----------



## Heel To Face (Oct 13, 2011)

are you serious, the creativity was shit it has been done before. It made no sense for him to cash it in. That is not the personality of Bryan. What happened to him wanting the main event at WM. The bookers dropped the ball on this big time. Now the MITB mean nothing, that was the whole point of the money in the bank. No matter what is going on that briefcase trumps everything and the guy gets a title shot. 

No Bryan lost his MITB case for nothing and has to face Henry in a steel cage which should be horrible before Henry in a confind space is not going to be a good match no matter who he is wrestling.


----------



## dreammaster (Aug 19, 2004)

Heel To Face said:


> are you serious, the creativity was shit it has been done before. It made no sense for him to cash it in. That is not the personality of Bryan. What happened to him wanting the main event at WM. The bookers dropped the ball on this big time. Now the MITB mean nothing, that was the whole point of the money in the bank. No matter what is going on that briefcase trumps everything and the guy gets a title shot.
> 
> No Bryan lost his MITB case for nothing and has to face Henry in a steel cage which should be horrible before Henry in a confind space is not going to be a good match no matter who he is wrestling.


Bryan did not loose is money in the bank case teddy long give it back to him


----------



## Scrotey Loads (Nov 22, 2011)

Okay, WWE Logic time!

- Rhodes hates Booker for the stuff that he's been saying about him during commentary. Rhodes should have been listening ti Lawler's commentary when he was trying to get his "Dashing" gimmick over and Lawler shat on him constantly, talking about how ugly he is. I can't think of anything Booker said that's half as bad.

- Cole to Alicia: "A.J. might have a crush on Daniel Bryan." A.J. kisses him on the cheek. Cole later in the show: "A.J. is Daniel Bryan's girlfriend." Wow. Didn't know it was that simple. :|

- Booker's constant idiotic on-the-fly attempts at catchphrases which leach off and diminish the effect of pre-established things:
- "Put that boy to sleep" (save it for the GTS)
- "Z-Ry" for Zack Ryder (no explanation necessary)
- "Skull crusher" for Orton's middle rope DDT (Skull-Crushing Finale anyone?)

I used to think it sucked when Vince piped in everything he wanted them to say, but now it seems they put incompetent fools out there and let them run rampant. The commentary is ruining the shows. This is not news.

Haha, so are we supposed to believe there's a chance Bryan will win next week? Win the WHC and still have the briefcase? :/ Oi.


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

Have to admit, Smackdown is getting interesting with this whole Daniel Bryan MITB angle.


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

Scrotey Loads said:


> Okay, WWE Logic time!
> 
> - Rhodes hates Booker for the stuff that he's been saying about him during commentary. Rhodes should have been listening ti Lawler's commentary when he was trying to get his "Dashing" gimmick over and Lawler shat on him constantly, talking about how ugly he is. I can't think of anything Booker said that's half as bad.
> 
> ...


That's actually a very interesting concept, because it would mean Bryan can lose the belt and then still get it back the next day or even same night. But yes, Henry will retain anyway.

I find the Booker T/Rhodes feud also a bit stupid. Book has actually been quite nice about Rhodes the last few weeks. Hell, even on RAW he wasn't badmouthing him much and all of a sudden Rhodes is pissed about what he's been saying about him. On SD Cole said something like 'Booker T and Rhodes have been going at each other for months', which is just false. They are being lazy and hope that fans don't go back and listen if Booker T actually did all those things. 

SD!'s creative team is bad as well, it's just that they have great wrestlers on their roster and allow them to have longer matches. The way certain guys get booked though completely sucks. We're now supposed to cheer for DiBiase, even though he has never cut a promo. Just because he wrestles shitty heels and beats them....yay? The way Jinder Mahal gets used every week to get cheap heat and make people cheer the babyface is hilarious as well. Who cares about Mahal? He has lost 90% of all his SD matches, he's no threat to _anyone_. Oh no he's speaking a foreign language, we must hate him now!!!

Justin Gabriel gets used sporadically. We're supposed to like him now. Give the man some short interviews so we understand his character and personality. 

Teddy Long has been stale for years now. Everything he does is predictable. It has gotten to the point that he's a borderline heel, just because of how annoying he is.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Jethro said:


> Justin Gabriel gets used sporadically. We're supposed to like him now. Give the man some short interviews so we understand his character and personality.


Creative needs to give him a character first. I'm surprised it's taken this long for them to try to give him some gimmick besides I'm from South Africa. Then I agree, some sort of interviews, promos, something to try to get him an audience. Hopefully he's worked on his mic skills. That being said, I don't see WWE doing much with Gabriel until Leo Krugar arrives and they do the typical battle of South Africa storyline. Until then, he's really stalled.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

Jethro said:


> That's actually a very interesting concept, because it would mean Bryan can lose the belt and then still get it back the next day or even same night. But yes, Henry will retain anyway.
> 
> I find the Booker T/Rhodes feud also a bit stupid. Book has actually been quite nice about Rhodes the last few weeks. Hell, even on RAW he wasn't badmouthing him much and all of a sudden Rhodes is pissed about what he's been saying about him. On SD Cole said something like 'Booker T and Rhodes have been going at each other for months', which is just false. They are being lazy and hope that fans don't go back and listen if Booker T actually did all those things.
> 
> ...


Teddy needs to retire. Great guy, but his entertainment value has worn thin. JBL as a face GM would be pretty interesting.


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

If Christian is injured for another few months, it'd be entertaining to have him as a co-General Manager, due to Long letting SD "go out of control" or some bullshit excuse.


----------



## BKKsoulcity (Apr 29, 2011)

The Rhodes/Booker feud is completely stupid. Booker cheers for heels like Del Rio who should easily be hated but he chooses to hate Cody who barely does anything to deserve the hate. He got staples in his damn head. So random and unorganized. 

I just really hope this Bryan storyline is going the direction I'm predicting


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Is Ted DiBiase over or were those cheers piped in???? God I hope they were not real :no:


----------



## Lastier (Sep 19, 2009)

Dragonballfan said:


> Is Ted DiBiase over or were those cheers piped in???? God I hope they were not real :no:


Ted has the ability to make the fans pop for him without them even moving.


----------



## new_guy (Jul 4, 2006)

Dragonballfan said:


> Is Ted DiBiase over or were those cheers piped in???? God I hope they were not real :no:


What exactly would be wrong with him getting pops?

Not a huge fan of DiBiase, but the more over people in general the more WWE has to write storylines for them, also, the more people there are to help put over other guys on the roster. Generally, the show would benefit if more people were over as opposed to just the ones we like


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

Dragonballfan said:


> Is Ted DiBiase over or were those cheers piped in???? God I hope they were not real :no:


Blatantly piped in. They do a very good job.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

....


----------

